

Ask HN: Looking for a previous link that had one page tutorials for languages - andrewroycarter

It was posted sometime in the last 1-3 months. Kind of like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hyperpolyglot.org but better. You&#x27;d click on the language, and it&#x27;d be one page of &quot;here&#x27;s an if statement, here&#x27;s an array, here&#x27;s a subclass&quot;. I&#x27;ve been searching like crazy with no luck.
======
matt_
learnxinyminutes

~~~
andrewroycarter
Thank you so much! That's it!!

